# I need a craftsman in MARYLAND



## eventful (Jun 3, 2017)

I am an event planner in Maryland and I am looking for a craftsman that can assist me in making a few items needed for a table. Virginia or Maryland craftsman who has the time to help me out please comment


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Eventful, could you be a little more vague about what is is that you want?


----------

